# My Collection-MAC and Others



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 25, 2007)

*UPDATE* 4/8/08

These are pics of things mostly in the box. If you want to see something i can open it up and take a pic. All my bnib are items i collect and/or haven't gotten around to using yet!
Enjoy!

The lipsticks, all bnib. Mac, Guerlain, YSL Givenchy, Dior, Lancome etc








Nars, Chanel & Dior Palettes




All quads made over the past 2 yrs. Love quads!




Face products including Fafi IPPs, Coach Shimmer Powder, Guerlain Forever gold spray and meteorites, Givenchy Prissime




Barbie and MES'




What I use daily, the traincase and makeup tray:













I reach for these day in and day out:





So I have officially been collecting and using MAC since December 2006, but have been into makeup seriously for years.
I will post generalities about colors, if  you have any questions please ask!
Also, I have the habit of hoarding (buying stuff and being too timid to use it cause new stuff is so pretty) So bear with the stuff still in boxes, some of it I took out for their close ups :-D
So without further adieu, my stash: 

The Brushes, including MAC, Bare Escentuals and a few miscellaneous brushes







Where it all lives, keep in mind I have the largest sephora train case with some stuff in it back home






New Stuff I picked up at a CCO- Fluidlines in Shade, Blue Peep, Non Conformist, Waveline, and Royal Wink. Shadestick in Shimmermint, CCB in shell, Waternymph Eyeshadow






Barbie Lipsticks, Barbie Lipglass, Toast of the Town, Lip Liner, Eyebrow Pencil, Lip Varnish in Warning!






Barbie Beauty Powders






All my quads: Raquel Quads, Well Plumed, Corps de Couleur, Glissade MSF






Warm Pigments Holiday 2006, glimmershimmers, lipglass, and glitter liners from Nordstrom Soiree 2006 Holiday Collection







All my pigments: Warm and Cool Holiday 2006 sets, Pastorale from Danse, Nordstrom Soiree Sets





Don't be Shy, Shimpagne MSF, A peak of Rondelle






French Grey, Rondelle, Mineralize Shadow Duo, Fab Blush












My lashes (Ardell and Benefit), Lancome Concealer, Benefit Hollywood Glow






Misc Lancome Shadows, Prescriptives Primer, Mally Brightening Wand






Tarte Blushing Bride, Various Mascaras (Lancome, Prescriptives, Benefit, Bare Escentuals, Stila and Bare Escentuals Highlighters, Prescriptives Line Treatment





Stila Orchid Face Pallette, Foil Khol Liners, Illuminating Moisturizer (Tinted) Concealor- lol, thats me in the mirror, haha






Urban Decay: Arsenal, Ammo Shadow Pallette, Ransome and Honey Deluxe Shadows, 24/7 in gunmetal and 1999, Glitter in Gold, forgot the name






Mally Stuff: City Chic Smokey Eye Pallette, Cancellation Concealer, Shadow Duo, Blush in Plum Diva, Lipgloss and Lipstick






Mally Full Face Pallette






Believable Bronzer and Shimmer Shape and Glow from Mally- I highly recommend her stuff, it rocks!





My stand alone shadows Mineralize in Heat/Element, turquatic, Phloof!. I have more, just either used em or didn't open them yet. Gave Pink Source and Nylon to my roommate. 






Brow Kit, Liquid Last Liners in Inkspill, Point Black, and Aqualine, Glitter Liner in Oxidate, Pain in Base Light, Frostlite, Blacktrack and Delphic Fluidlines 






Lipliner in raw refined, Brow Finisher, Technakhol in Black, Silverbleu, royal hue lucky jade, and Gracious Me Shadesticks






Viva Glam Lip, Intense, Warm, Smokey Pallettes from Holiday 2006 Collections






My current face stuff: Studio Tech in NW20, MSF Natural in Medium, Blushcream in Ladyblush







Its a work in progress, more to come!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome eye candy!


----------



## little teaser (Mar 25, 2007)

nice collection. i see you arent hoarding those holiday pallets..lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 25, 2007)

Haha, no. Not hoarding those since they were my first extensive mac shadows. Wanna use those up before I touch my quads, haha


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 25, 2007)

Great collection, hon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love your traincases!  Does Sephora still carry those?


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 25, 2007)

I love ur collection, it's soo versatile and really usable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 I'm loving the palettes.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks so much guys! Actually, the 2 cases you see there I got as gifts with purchase with Lancome (one from Nordstrom around the holidays, one in January at Bloomingdales)
My Sephora case is a humongous black metal one (the biggest one they have) that I got 2 years ago. That case sits in my apartment back in NY, the 2 in the pic are the ones I keep with me in my apt in jersey (where I go to school)


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice collection!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you kindly


----------



## Jayne (Mar 27, 2007)

nice collection!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice stash !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm glad to read I'm not the only one with a hoarding problem. I still have stuff from last year that I've never used since it's just too pretty !! I even keep all my mu in it's original boxes, so I don't scratch or damage the compacts


----------



## fatfat (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for sharing! Thats a nice collection. 
I love Mally's too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just got couple stuff from QVC yesterday!


----------



## macface (Mar 29, 2007)

I love your collection especially all that mally makeup.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks so much guys, hehe. My makeup stash is becoming so vast, I will soon get a bigger case to keep it all together


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 2, 2007)

can i come play makeup at your house? hehe


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FYI:  you have good taste; we have the same traincase


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_can i come play makeup at your house? hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, sure anytime! LOL


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FYI:  you have good taste; we have the same traincase_

 
LOL! Which one? I am addicted to them, but one day I hope to have a huge one to hold it all!


----------



## Ciara (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, great collection you got there....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Ciara!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 5, 2007)

Super collection!!  Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 5, 2007)

lovely lovely! how is the bad gal blue mascara btw?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 8, 2007)

I like the bad gal blue. Only thing is, its not as vivid blue as i expected. Otherwise it lives up to the original bad gal.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

so pretty doe!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 23, 2007)

Updates Coming at you guys soon, including pics of my balloonacy stuff as well as my new mally stuff (including eye kit, liquid lipstick, tweezers, spring runway kit, and brow stuffs)


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oooo! Look at all the pretty mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like! What are those two small cute looking urban decay items? They are the little colourfull pots! I would buy them just  cuz they look so cute! I really need to buy shimmermint s/s and some more brushes!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are the deluxe eyeshadows. You can find them on sephora.com and urbandecay.com


----------



## zendragonzowner (May 2, 2007)

Kinda old what this person said, but still. I agree. I keep all of mine in their original boxes. Us anal ppl gotta stick together  wait no...not anal, just VERY careful!   xD

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_M* 

 
_Very nice stash !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm glad to read I'm not the only one with a hoarding problem. I still have stuff from last year that I've never used since it's just too pretty !! I even keep all my mu in it's original boxes, so I don't scratch or damage the compacts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## tropical_smiles (May 3, 2007)

that is impressive!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 4, 2007)

Haha, thanks. And i haven't updated the pics either. Expect that sometime soon


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Haha, no. Not hoarding those since they were my first extensive mac shadows. Wanna use those up before I touch my quads, haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
by the time we (all specktralites & specktra) are done with you ,you'll have so many shadows and MAC stuff that you'll never be able to finish it! Even if you did make-up professionally LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










No on a serious note: make sure you keep in line with expiration dates ,especially for eye products...if you had a shadow more that two years add it to the collection ( the resting place for LE items) and don't use it anymore...


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zendragonzowner* 

 
_Kinda old what this person said, but still. I agree. I keep all of mine in their original boxes. Us anal ppl gotta stick together  wait no...not anal, just VERY careful!   xD_

 
I do it with some LE items, that i get just for the collection...And i comletly hate scratched up compacts and palettes, but i'm so much on the road that my regular stuff just starts getting scratched up, i actually put clear nailpolish over my brushes , lipliners,kohls,... to make sure the #s or colour names won't come off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which most of the people i know, find very pittyfull-LOL


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

I love all your brushes!


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

*is jealous of your barbie items*


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 21, 2008)

Great collection!! Those brushes and palettes look so pretty and fun!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 21, 2008)

I am so far behind in updating, my collection has quadrupled since then!


----------



## heartsarebound (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, great collection!


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2008)

omg how did i miss this?? I LOVE your collection!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 8, 2008)

*UPDATED as of 4.8.08*


----------



## melliquor (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------

